# Almost All My Halloween Stuff... Gone



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh man - I am so sorry that your Halloween stuff was lost in the move! I am so scared of stuff like that happening to us when we move to my families farm this month. A move is never fun but even worse when your weekends are filled with moving in the mornings and working a Haunt in the nights. Doesn't leave much room for much else. 
If I had anything cool - I would donate! THere are so many cheap DIY things out there as well , and sometimes making props makes them all the more near and dear because they came out of your head and not off the local Wal-Mart shelves. Oh and find like minded people in your town - bet you they would love to help decorate !! 

Good Luck and Happy October!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

God not being a micromanager, He probably had nothing to do with it.

How were the items lost in the move? If nothing else, if the moving company was at fault, anything that was insured can be reimbursed. That doesn't give you back what you lost, but at least you'll have a fund to start fresh with.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. That seriously sucks. Is there a chance that it was misplaced instead of lost forever?

Turn it into a positive... could be a new start on a clean slate to making an even better haunt. You still have some time to do something.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I know I probably drove our friends/family nuts on moving day this summer. I had a specific friend and a specific vehicle for my props. Sucks though, I'm really sorry.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> God not being a micromanager, He probably had nothing to do with it.
> 
> How were the items lost in the move? If nothing else, if the moving company was at fault, anything that was insured can be reimbursed. That doesn't give you back what you lost, but at least you'll have a fund to start fresh with.


Good luck with the moving company actually paying. A friend of mine had several boxes that stayed on the truck with somebody else's stuff, and nobody was checking the list as the boxes were coming in. The moving company would not pay, and she lost some antiques in the mix never to be seen again.

Sorry you lost all of your stuff. Is it only Halloween stuff that is missing? That is just weird. Any chance there are boxes not open somewhere? I thought I lost something in a move, and it was literally in the only box I never bothered to unpack that was sitting in a closet. Forgot all about it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, that does suck WR. Like others above suggest, could they be misplaced or that box not opened yet?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, that sucks! Really sorry to hear it. 
Not sure about making a claim with the moving company after a year, but it's worth a try.



RoxyBlue said:


> God not being a micromanager, He probably had nothing to do with it.


Well said Roxy.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man, that's terrible Will.
Hard to believe it just disappeared. 
I'm hoping you will find something.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I just moved from phoenix to Chicago in a single uhaul truck, after packing a 2000 foot house in the truck using every square inch of space I had to say farewell to many of my large Halloween bits, all 15 sections of cemetery fence, the wooden toe pincer coffin, etc... My grief comes from knowing exactly where my props are, 2000 miles away in a house I sold..... I really hope the stuff gets used and not tossed in the rubbish pile..

Good thing is I have taken on the mindset that I can improve on what was left behind, and I already have a couple new prop ideas for next year!

Keep yer head up, and plan for the future!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Will, I'm sure you retraced your steps, but try to check again.....if you did use a moving company,they should have records of the people that had stuffed delivered also that day. Maybe you could see if they could contact them as they probably won't give you the #. Good luck, and if you still can't find anything I may have a few things lying around that I don't use anymore and will donate some stuff to you.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Will. Now with that being said, time to move on my friend. If you find your old stuff, great. If not, in with the new!! Take all this in and use it as a time to reinvent and also come up with new. There is nothing wrong with change in decorations, even if that means all new gear. Whoa, Wait did you say ALL New GEAR.......Hmmmmmm....


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this.....I would be beyond angry/upset/frustrated too!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Just my thoughts, but I never blame God for things that go wrong, He may allow things to happen for some sort of lesson but he NEVER makes things go wrong.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Will Reid said:


> I say stupid things when I'm mad.


Ha! I say stupid things most all the time!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loose of the halloween props. I know you do have next year, but maybe you should have the candy ready for any ToT's and maybe try doing something small or just a pumpkin or 2 from a local farm or store? Sometimes small things can mean a lot too. Good luck and lots of hugs!!


----------

